# 25th Anniversary Baquette Drops Now!



## Techluxe

They are coming. I just scooped my FF blue sequins baquette. I'm in love!


----------



## Techluxe

BTW the Purple SJP Baquette Drops in Feb 2023 in case your still craving it. 

Here are my unboxing pics.


----------



## hameargb

Techluxe said:


> BTW the Purple SJP Baquette Drops in Feb 2023 in case your still craving it.
> 
> Here are my unboxing pics.
> 
> View attachment 5645588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645590


Hi - great choice!

Do you know the price of the SJP collab - trying to find but hard! 

Enjoy the new bag


----------



## Techluxe

My understanding is that it will be $4300.00+Tax same as the non-SJP Sequins but I can confirm with my guy.


----------



## hameargb

Techluxe said:


> My understanding is that it will be $4300.00+Tax same as the non-SJP Sequins but I can confirm with my guy.


Thank you!


----------



## Techluxe

hameargb said:


> Hi - great choice!
> 
> Do you know the price of the SJP collab - trying to find but hard!
> 
> Enjoy the new bag


$4390+Tax - Straight from my SA's text. The guy is just awesome. Here are some pics he shared with me yesterday. They are also in another thread so now they are everywhere here.  Peace and Baquette!


----------



## ProShopper1

Techluxe said:


> BTW the Purple SJP Baquette Drops in Feb 2023 in case your still craving it.
> 
> Here are my unboxing pics.
> 
> View attachment 5645588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645590


Do you love the color?  I'm so torn they're all so pretty..I've been wanting one of the vintage ones for years. Stupidly passed when I saw the red and purple preloved for $1500-2000 because it seemed like too much. I'm kicking myself now of course!


----------



## Techluxe

I totally LOVE the colors. The Red and Pink baquette (25th Anniversary) not so much. The one pictured here that I picked up two days ago is Turquoise the photo looks green though. I also had a Gold Sequins baquette but found that one difficult to match up with and returned it. I have a craving for sequins, which is also in my wardrobe here and there. If you don't the baquette you choose the return policy is 15 days (?). I tend to purchase unique luxury bags. Of all my SIX Chanel bags only two are classics. The one retro Zucca FF baquette (picture here from 2014 is now a collectors item. I purchased it for $1400 and its now worth $3000. Whenever I put it up for sale I get hassled and stalked so I have never sold it. My Fendi SA's manager told me NEVER to sell it and if I do ask for $3K. I think the 25th anniversary and SJP will hold its value. There are nutty folks selling last years SJP Purple baquette on Vestaire for $20K - Criminal!


----------



## Techluxe

hameargb said:


> Thank you!


Sorry he just corrected himself. I was right the RP is $4300!  Cheers


----------



## ProShopper1

Techluxe said:


> I totally LOVE the colors. The Red and Pink baquette (25th Anniversary) not so much. The one pictured here that I picked up two days ago is Turquoise the photo looks green though. I also had a Gold Sequins baquette but found that one difficult to match up with and returned it. I have a craving for sequins, which is also in my wardrobe here and there. If you don't the baquette you choose the return policy is 15 days (?). I tend to purchase unique luxury bags. Of all my SIX Chanel bags only two are classics. The one retro Zucca FF baquette (picture here from 2014 is now a collectors item. I purchased it for $1400 and its now worth $3000. Whenever I put it up for sale I get hassled and stalked so I have never sold it. My Fendi SA's manager told me NEVER to sell it and if I do ask for $3K. I think the 25th anniversary and SJP will hold its value. There are nutty folks selling last years SJP Purple baquette on Vestaire for $20K - Criminal!
> 
> View attachment 5645673


I've reordered the 5 so many times lol. I think the blue is my #1 right now. Did you see the red in person? I would want a true red, no orange undertones.


----------



## Techluxe

My SA sent me pics like two months back. I was just kinda repelled. I think I have the photos I will upload this evening. If you need a Fendi SA mine is beyond, beyond OUTSTANDING! if he or his manager ever left I would probably not have ANY Fendi. I can share his work email if you like. I guess I'm allowed to do that here.


----------



## ProShopper1

ProShopper1 said:


> I've reordered the 5 so many times lol. I think the blue is my #1 right now. Did you see the red in person? I would want a true red, no orange undertones.


I just realized I said reordered and it sounds like I keep buying them and returning. I meant placing them in order of which I like the most lol


----------



## Techluxe

ProShopper1 said:


> I just realized I said reordered and it sounds like I keep buying them and returning. I meant placing them in order of which I like the most lol


Awww its OK. Bags create stress for gurls. I will ask my SA if he has the red in stock and get a photo if he has it. Here is the photos he sent me with a view of the red. Another photo of the Turquiose (I think its Slays!) and the Pink one in person at Fendi (thats my SA's foot.)


----------



## leatherbabe

ProShopper1 said:


> I've reordered the 5 so many times lol. I think the blue is my #1 right now. Did you see the red in person? I would want a true red, no orange undertones.


I saw the red in store. Doesn't look orange to me at all. Definitely a true red.


----------



## Techluxe

leatherbabe said:


> I saw the red in store. Doesn't look orange to me at all. Definitely a true red.


Definitely a true RED!  Chanel Whaaaat?...All hail The Fendi Baquette!


----------



## Techluxe

Hopefully i can share this here. Here is my SA's Fendi Email Address. He is happy to make sales so he has no issue. I did ask him. He is a really, really great guy and extremely responsive! Please be nice to my SA he is a treasure!
I hope it helps you both. x


----------



## Techluxe

Techluxe said:


> Hopefully i can share this here. Here is my SA's Fendi Email Address. He is happy to make sales so he has no issue. I did ask him. He is a really, really great guy and extremely responsive! Please be nice to my SA he is a treasure!
> I hope it helps you both. x





hameargb said:


> Hi - great choice!
> 
> Do you know the price of the SJP collab - trying to find but hard!
> 
> Enjoy the new bag


My last update I promise.! According to my SA there are only FIVE of the SJP collabs in the US. I'm at the top of his list but there are many lists. I'm happy to move on but if you have your heart set on the purple you might want to move fast remember last year.

Peace and Baquette


----------



## ProShopper1

Techluxe said:


> My last update I promise.! According to my SA there are only FIVE of the SJP collabs in the US. I'm at the top of his list but there are many lists. I'm happy to move on but if you have your heart set on the purple you might want to move fast remember last year.
> 
> Peace and Baquette


Is it the same one that's on the website now (but says sold out)?


----------



## Techluxe

Its the purple one. I do trust my SA Alex though. Someone on another post stated 105 but i dont know if that number is global. Let me get it sorted. I will be heading into Fendi Monday to throw my hat in


----------



## Techluxe

ProShopper1 said:


> I've reordered the 5 so many times lol. I think the blue is my #1 right now. Did you see the red in person? I would want a true red, no orange undertones.


I know I said I was done posting here but I cannot believe that the RED 25th Anniversary Sequins Baquette is already SOLD OUT! Both the Medium and SMALL are gone! WHOA! In TWO DAYS!! SMH! Gurls dont play! This is exactly why I crawled all over my SA... "Don't Forget Me" every other week. Sorry Ladies...


----------



## papertiger

Techluxe said:


> BTW the Purple SJP Baquette Drops in Feb 2023 in case your still craving it.
> 
> Here are my unboxing pics.
> 
> View attachment 5645588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645590



Amazing


----------



## south-of-france

Techluxe said:


> BTW the Purple SJP Baquette Drops in Feb 2023 in case your still craving it.
> 
> Here are my unboxing pics.
> 
> View attachment 5645588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645590





Techluxe said:


> Awww its OK. Bags create stress for gurls. I will ask my SA if he has the red in stock and get a photo if he has it. Here is the photos he sent me with a view of the red. Another photo of the Turquiose (I think its Slays!) and the Pink one in person at Fendi (thats my SA's foot.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645861
> View attachment 5645863


Hi, it’s gorgeous!
What would you say the true color is? More blueish than in your greener pic? A vibrant turquoise or more of a petrol vibe? Thank you and enjoy!!


----------



## hameargb

Techluxe said:


> My last update I promise.! According to my SA there are only FIVE of the SJP collabs in the US. I'm at the top of his list but there are many lists. I'm happy to move on but if you have your heart set on the purple you might want to move fast remember last year.
> 
> Peace and Baquette


`oh wow - thanks for the update!!

I am actually based in the UK and currently on the list for the blue so fingers crossed


----------



## Grand Style

Techluxe said:


> My last update I promise.! According to my SA there are only FIVE of the SJP collabs in the US. I'm at the top of his list but there are many lists. I'm happy to move on but if you have your heart set on the purple you might want to move fast remember last year.
> 
> Peace and Baquette


Baguette*


----------



## leatherbabe

south-of-france said:


> Hi, it’s gorgeous!
> What would you say the true color is? More blueish than in your greener pic? A vibrant turquoise or more of a petrol vibe? Thank you and enjoy!!


I'm not who you asked but it's turquoise. Slightly deeper than the Tiffany Blue.


----------



## Techluxe

leatherbabe said:


> I'm not who you asked but it's turquoise. Slightly deeper than the Tiffany Blue.


Yes thats correct. The hues change dramatically depending upon lighting. Fendi defined this as Turquoise which is accurate. I would definitely say the pics on the website are very deceiving. i just snapped this for you ladies. The pic.is under natural lighting. Can you see the variations?

I'm so obsessed with the colors and details. Well done Fendi!

My only sour grapes is that the strap is to wide and takes away from the elegance and I adore crossbody. But in this case I would wear it mostly on my arm/wrist. I believe there is no shortage in this color. But best to hurry Xmas is coming.


----------



## Techluxe

hameargb said:


> `oh wow - thanks for the update!!
> 
> I am actually based in the UK and currently on the list for the blue so fingers crossed


You should be fine there are plenty of the blue globally.


----------



## tolliv

Techluxe said:


> Awww its OK. Bags create stress for gurls. I will ask my SA if he has the red in stock and get a photo if he has it. Here is the photos he sent me with a view of the red. Another photo of the Turquiose (I think its Slays!) and the Pink one in person at Fendi (thats my SA's foot.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645861
> View attachment 5645863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645867


Congratulations!! They are beautiful.


----------



## Bakerqueen

I just got the nano green one and love it!!


----------



## Techluxe

Bakerqueen said:


> I just got the nano green one and love it!!
> 
> View attachment 5650671


So lovely!!! Yes I love the green sequins as well. After spending a decade on Chanel stuff ($60k+++++). The prior decade on LV stuff ($40k). I'm all for supporting Fendi nowadays. There products - gorgeous, nearly affordable luxury! There customer service is actual Customer Service!!! They are lovely humans!  If you have a problem they don't make you wait a year to resolve or completely blow you off. My Chanel earrings that I bought Summer 2021 ($1.6k) have been in repair for 5 months now! Most importantly, they care and they aren't horrible SNOBS!


----------



## Bakerqueen

Techluxe said:


> So lovely!!! Yes I love the green sequins as well. After spending a decade on Chanel stuff ($60k+++++). The prior decade on LV stuff ($40k). I'm all for supporting Fendi nowadays. There products - gorgeous, nearly affordable luxury! There customer service is actual Customer Service!!! They are lovely humans!  If you have a problem they don't make you wait a year to resolve or completely blow you off. My Chanel earrings that I bought Summer 2021 ($1.6k) have been in repair for 5 months now! Most importantly, they care and they aren't horrible SNOBS!


Thank you. That's great to know!!


----------



## Grand Style

I like the pink one for my girl. But how long does the sequin last? Does it come apart easily?


----------



## Techluxe

Grand Style said:


> I like the pink one for my girl. But how long does the sequin last? Does it come apart easily?


The sequins tend to bend not break. They are sewn in pretty tight. The crystals will fall off if they make contact with your person. You should have received extra crystals! Hope that helps!


----------



## Techluxe

Hi Ladies,

It looks ALL of these lovely 25th Anniversary Sequins Baquette's are sold out now in the US. No surprise that holiday shoppers have scooped up the last bit.


----------



## Techluxe

Hi Ladies,

It looks ALL of these lovely 25th Anniversary Sequins Baquette's are sold out now in the US. No surprise that holiday shoppers have scooped up the last bit.


----------

